# Working through the Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

Hellooo! I'm nervous and excited about what's going to happen starting next week. _Why?_ I'll be working on the exercises found in Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook (see link below if you're interested in the book.)

I'm nervous because this is definitely new territory for me. I'm pretty sure the book will give me exercises that will push me out of comfort zones. I hope it will be in gentle steps to get me used to some social situations. 

On the other hand, I'm excited!  I've made a lot of progress working through another unrelated subject workbook these past few months. So, I know if I change will in that regard, I can change socially as I have slowly done over the years. I would like to be more relaxed and open to others.

My journey starts 3/4/2013--the day after I will be finished with my other workbook. I will do one exercise everyday unless the workbook instructs otherwise. I will update my progress here on a weekly basis until the end of the workbook. Wish me luck. Good changes are about to happen!! And feel free to join in on the journey anytime! Ask questions, make suggestions--it's all fine by me! 

Book:
http://www.amazon.com/Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Workbook-Step-/dp/1572245530/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361783928&sr=8-2&keywords=Shyness+%26+Social+Anxiety+Workbook


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope it goes well for your I tried the work book but just found it typical CBT stuff which isn't necessarily bad but if you can't even look a stranger in the eye and say hi it is hard to follow through with it. Good luck.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh really? Interesting. I've glanced at the pages so I'm not so sure how it is. Yeah, I have no problem looking at people in the eye and initiating a simple greeting. My anxiety lies in the realms of interviews and carrying on small talk, and sometimes going to social events alone where a lot of people will be and I don't know anyone.

Did you ever find anything else that helped you?


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

debutante said:


> Oh really? Interesting. I've glanced at the pages so I'm not so sure how it is. Yeah, I have no problem looking at people in the eye and initiating a simple greeting. My anxiety lies in the realms of interviews and carrying on small talk, and sometimes going to social events alone where a lot of people will be and I don't know anyone.


The book sounds perfect for you then



> Did you ever find anything else that helped you?


Exercise, clean living and therapy. The work book is useless if you can't bring yourself to even give someone a simple hello.


----------



## Germs (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds good, interested to see how this goes. Roughly what are the types of exercises that are mention through the book ?


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

Germs said:


> Sounds good, interested to see how this goes. Roughly what are the types of exercises that are mention through the book ?


check your pm.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

waiting for an update on this


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd like to hear how it's going also  I will be the first to admit that any kind of CBT exercises scare the hell out of me. Just the thought of going to a social function where I don't know many people....just the mere thought of that raises my anxiety level. I love to hear any kind of success stories from others on this site though.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a wonderful thing to do,
wow you are a brave one!

I wish you all of the luck, hope the book really helps you and goes at the right pace for you.


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

How is this going so far?

Jon


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

I get to start next week. I didn't have my car to get out and move around until a few days ago. But I'll be out there doing the exercises. Stay tuned!


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Great  
You've got me intrigued


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

@misspeachy

 this week's exercise is still in progress until sunday. the book has me writing down any situations that have caused anxiety during the week. i've had one so far that i'll write about in the weekly update. i'm going out on friday so i will see if anything happens that gives me the flutters.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Simple but effective!


----------

